# Nemesis Beauty Ring



## Ash (11/7/14)

Hey Guys

I am looking for 5 X Beauty Rings for the nemesis. Where can i get these from?


----------



## crack2483 (11/7/14)

What are trying to attach to the nemesis that needs a beauty ring? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x (11/7/14)

Beauty Ring?
Anyone got a pic of this, if it looks nice I want 1 also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (11/7/14)

I suspect someone is trying to stack 18500 or 18650 batteries...


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

Al3x said:


> Beauty Ring?
> Anyone got a pic of this, if it looks nice I want 1 also


 
I got mine with my nemi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash (11/7/14)

No No...no stacking of batteries, just wanna add a kick with 18350 battery, so i need that little play so hence the beauty ring (also known as kick ring).


----------



## Ash (17/7/14)

So does anyone have any spare kick rings lying around they wanna sell. looking for silver 1's


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/7/14)

This always confuses me a kick is quite thick and a fuse is thin. The beauty ring goes on for button tops or a fuse and the kick ring goes on for a kick so if the nemmi is in 18500 mode then a kick with 18350 fits in. This is how I understand it or am I wrong?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/7/14)

I'll have a look when I get home. I have a kick and ring there. But from what I remember I never used the ring. An 18350 and the kick should be the size of an 18490/500 

It's been a while since I used a kick but I think I recall scratching my head over this thing and that it was really there for no other reason than aesthetics. 

But I can get back to you on that. There wasn't a kick and a beauty ring. There was just one ring. Never had a use for it.


----------



## Hein510 (18/7/14)

Ja the Nemi in 500 mode fits a 350 and a kick, 650 mode fits a 500 with a kick, 650 mode with the 500 ring fits a 650 with a kick and that thin ring is for a fuse or 650 mode with that little ring can be used to stack 2x 350's.


----------



## Ash (18/7/14)

I need it for the fuse...


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

so what rings/other nemmy attachments would i need to stack 18650's in a nemmy?


----------

